# Auto fan speed on climatronic - help!



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

I am trying to understand my heating/cooling climatronic in my treg better. Help.
I understand that in auto the fan speed, distribution and temp are all automatically controlled, but takes more fuel! Why does the fan speed stay on the third bar always. I would think it would jump up and down a bit







as necessary. Although it sounds as if the fan speed is changing, but always is on the third bar?
If you unclick auto by changing fan speed but do not select specific distribution, the temp is auto controlled, fan speed is user controlled, but what about distribution, is it to all areas if you don't select upper, lower or middle? As well, I have found that if I up fan speed to the third bar, it automatically changes to auto?
If you select econo, then you can only heat, however, I find that although the ambient temp is lower than the cab temp, it begins to fog up in econo, why?
Sorry for so many questions


----------



## jmferra (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_Why does the fan speed stay on the third bar always. I would think it would jump up and down a bit







as necessary. Although it sounds as if the fan speed is changing, but always is on the third bar?


My experience is that the fan shifts to high only when I first start up my T-reg when it's hot from the sun, and this is reflected with the bar full. My cabin does cool down quickly, and I have noticed that the middle setting seems to be the sweet spot for the fan.


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_If you select econo, then you can only heat, however, I find that although the ambient temp is lower than the cab temp, it begins to fog up in econo, why?

It fogs up 'cos when you use the Air Conditioned the system takes out the humidity from the air and when "ECON" is selected the air has its humidity intact. That's why in a normal car in winter is good to use the air conditioned even when it's cold, to prevent fogging up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*

If you lower the temperature when on AUTO and it is hot outside, the fan speed should increase if more cooling power is required. If you lower the temperature and additional cooling power isn't required, then the fan speed will not increase.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (spockcat)*

Hey spock,
But does the fan speed always register at the third bar? In auto, I have never had it differ from the third bar although it sounds as if the fan is changing sometimes.  Maybe the fan changes, but always registers at the third bar. The fan can be a bit loud sometimes, and I am not sure why if it doesn't need much flow, it doesn't go down to say bar 1 or 2.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*

The fan display on my car does vary. Maybe yours is broken or it has something to do with the later builds. I've got VIN 49470.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (spockcat)*

No, my vin is 48,900.
So, if you crank temp up or down extreme, the fan speed (indicated by bars) changes? If so, I will check mine again, but like I said, I have never had it go different than third bar. I will have them check it out next time I am in for service (shouldn't be long...)
Thanks,


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_
So, if you crank temp up or down extreme, the fan speed (indicated by bars) changes? 

Sure, set your temperature down to minimum on a warm day and the fan should adjust up to maximum and the fan display should indicate that.


----------



## jmferra (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (spockcat)*

Does the bar change if you manually punch up the fan speed?


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (jmferra)*

Yes


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*

It was warm out today, and when I jumped in the fan kicked in all the way (7 bars) and slowed down to the third bar after about 5 min. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif However, I wonder has anyone noticed in auto, if the bar ever goes below 3? This seems to be the min. speed in which auto operates.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*

I'd have to pay closer attention, but that sounds about right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svolk* »_It was warm out today, and when I jumped in the fan kicked in all the way (7 bars) and slowed down to the third bar after about 5 min. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif However, I wonder has anyone noticed in auto, if the bar ever goes below 3? This seems to be the min. speed in which auto operates.

Had the windshield condensation done yesterday. Now I have the 2 Farenheit indications. In AUTO mode, the fan will adjust itself all the way up the scale but it didn't seem to want to go below about 4 bars no matter where I adjusted the temperature. 
One thing to note Shea, be sure that you press and hold the AUTO button for a few seconds so both zones are set for the same temperature. If one is set low enough to demand alot of fan speed, you will get alot of fan speed.


----------



## sea59sea (Jul 16, 2004)

The air system is tricky. When hot, I turn the AUTO on and turn the dial all the way down to LO, the fan runs at the highest speed. After a couple of minutes I turn down the fan speed. I do not like running the compressor all the time so I push the ECON dial on the right which turns off the compressor. Then...to turn on the compressor I press the square button with the 
recir arrow (the one on the left). Pressing it again will cause it to go off. I continue this over and over. Sure wish it had a system that would recycle the compressor on and off so I don't have to do it manually.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (sea59sea)*

Tricky? I put it on auto. If I get too cold, I adjust the temp, or hit econ. If I'm too hot, I adjust the temp.
Works for me. If the compressor runs, it runs. That's what it's there for.


----------



## svolk (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (spockcat)*

Hey Spock,
Yep, there really seems to be a min speed for the fan when the compressor is running. For me, it is three. Interestingly, consider this... 
If I am in auto, fan at three (both zones at same temp), and (manually) put fan speed at two, the auto button goes out (makes sense!). BUt then (uh oh!), put fan speed back to three, and the auto button comes back on without even hitting auto?








This is puzzling...








If anyone else has any ideas, please post. I would love to get my head around this one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Auto fan speed on climatronic - help! (svolk)*

I guess that is just the way the programming is on the newer controllers. I am wondering if there is a VAGCOM setting that will allow the fan to go lower than three bars on auto. I also have to rerun my VAGCOM with the new Climate controller to see the version and coding. Glad I made the first run before I went to the dealer.


----------

